# 7.5' Western Pro UniMount



## Texassnowman (Jul 31, 2017)

This plow lost its way and ended up in Houston, TX!

If you have a way to get it, this could be the plow for you!

Western Model #60381

Does not include the truck mount, controller, and wiring. Is set up for two plug set-up, one for power, one for controls. Has halogen headlights and turn signals. Includes wheel kit, shoes, cutting edge, everything pictured. Doesn't include anything not pictured.

$2,000

Purchaser responsible for pick-up or delivery from Spring, TX. May negotiate delivery within 12 hrs of Houston TX.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Texassnowman said:


> $2,000


Edit: Never mind...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@1olddogtwo


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> @1olddogtwo


Good looking plow but i would need a healthy something one or another to smoke 1st.

Best of luck with the sale


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The plow looks like it's in great condition. But here that would fetch maybe 800.00. and it snows in Texas?


----------



## Texassnowman (Jul 31, 2017)

Revising price to $1,500 OBO after some more research. Delivery negotiable.

Houstonians lose their minds if there is a threat of flurries, and the city/county don't even have plows or salt. So no, no snow in this part of Texas. That's why it's probably the cleanest UniMount plow you'll find. 

I've cross posted on other sites and had offers of $1,600 with delivery to Omaha, which after gas, puts me at about $1,300.

I invite everyone to please read Mr. Donovans pinned post for the Used Equipment forum:
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/please-read-before-posting-in-the-used-equipment-forum.68863/


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Texassnowman said:


> I've cross posted on other sites and had offers of $1,600 with delivery to Omaha, which after gas, puts me at about $1,300


Then take it.
We all the rules to posting, and as we have all said at least once, is also helpful if the seller understands the fair market price.
Just because it's LIKE brand new don't mean it is.
Just remember it's only a 7'6.....for a majority of us, that's way to small. And it's a unimount, most guys have ultras, and yes you can get the adaptor but it's still only a 7'6 unimout.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

It's worth 500-600 tops. Good luck.


----------

